# SD Blackouts Modular Preamp - anyone else dying to get this thing besides me???



## Kamikaze7

Hey everyone. Is anyone else dying to get their grubby hands on this thing and put it to the test with their passives besides me??? Because I am dying to have a set of "Active D-Activator 7's" and see how much of a difference there is from a normal passive set...

Does anyone have any idea as to when this thing will be available, and for how much??? I was told it'll be around $60, so it'll be worth getting to try it out. If anyone knows when it's coming out, who will have it, and who else is dying to try this thing please chime in. I'll definitely post on my trials of the "Active D-Activators" when i do get it !!!


----------



## espman

For $60, its worth a shot. I'd like to try to find a way to wire it so I could use a toggle switch to switch from active to passive depending on the song. No idea if thats even possible though


----------



## Kamikaze7

espman said:


> For $60, its worth a shot. I'd like to try to find a way to wire it so I could use a toggle switch to switch from active to passive depending on the song. No idea if thats even possible though



Interesting... I don't think there is a way to switch between active and passive with a toggle switch, but I don't discount or knock the idea of it...


----------



## sell2792

That would be awesome. How much of a difference would it make though? Also, does this just make your pickup you use sound like a Blackout, or does whatever pickup you use subtley effect the overall tone?


----------



## Kamikaze7

sell2792 said:


> That would be awesome. How much of a difference would it make though? Also, does this just make your pickup you use sound like a Blackout, or does whatever pickup you use subtley effect the overall tone?



From what I'm hearing, reading/seeing and from what SD is claiming, it's supposed to make whatever pickups you use hotter, making it an active version of whatever your currently using. In the case of those using pickups like the JB and the '59, it's gonna wind up being a Blackout modified version of the Dave Mustaine Live Wire set. But for those of us using pickups like the Distortion, Custom, Full Shred, Tone Zone, Blaze, D-Activator or even any of the Lundgrems or BKP's a much hotter, more aggressive version of their existing pickups by making it active. Now from people I know who have and use the Dave Mustaine Live Wire set, they say that it sounds way better than the normal JB & '59 combo, becuase of it being active and running thru a preamp to boost the signal and making it hotter. So with that being said, I'm seeing and hearing it as it'll do the same for any other passive pickup out there.

From looking into it, it appears that the pickup(s) are wired to the preamp the same way as their new Liberator system does. Once connected to it, the signal from the pickup(s) is run thru the Blackouts preamp and then out to the tone pot or the input jack all while still using the 500K ohm pots that's in the guitar already. It's got me curious to actually see how much of a difference it's really gonna make by trying it with a set of D-Activators and seeing how much hotter, more aggressive these pickups get from it.

And since nobody seems to know when it's supposed to come out, and I haven't gotten a response from Mr. Falbo about it, it's got me -and I'm sure several others - dying for this thing to become available and really see and hear first hand just how good this thing is supposed to be. I find it a little upsetting that they advertise it and say it's out there at the end of 2010, but it's still not out and available for sale and it's half way thru March already... I am willing to bet that I'll be one of the first (if not the first one) to buy and test one of these. I wanna see what it's really capable of and if it's what it's supposed to be what it's cracked up to be or not...


----------



## SirMyghin

I would try one if it had an on/off toggle like the Godin one.


----------



## Kamikaze7

SirMyghin said:


> I would try one if it had an on/off toggle like the Godin one.



Maybe if you wire it to a 2-way toggle, then add an additional normal volume ??? I'm not sure how it'd work out that way...


----------



## SirMyghin

Kamikaze7 said:


> Maybe if you wire it to a 2-way toggle, then add an additional normal volume ??? I'm not sure how it'd work out that way...



My current control cavity is a bit... full for that.


----------



## espman

Kamikaze7 said:


> Maybe if you wire it to a 2-way toggle, then add an additional normal volume ??? I'm not sure how it'd work out that way...


 Thats pretty much exactly what I was thinking, a 2 way toggle that acts as a killswitch for the preamp, and then having something (can you tell I haven't figured this part out yet) from the preamp go the volume pot. If that could somehow work, I'd love to use it on an upcoming 8 string build I've got planned. Active/passive, coil tapped, piezo'd multiscale 8? I'd almost say that would be as versitile as you get, but I know in a year something will come out that completely kicks its ass


----------



## Kamikaze7

espman said:


> Thats pretty much exactly what I was thinking, a 2 way toggle that acts as a killswitch for the preamp, and then having something (can you tell I haven't figured this part out yet) from the preamp go the volume pot. If that could somehow work, I'd love to use it on an upcoming 8 string build I've got planned. Active/passive, coil tapped, piezo'd multiscale 8? I'd almost say that would be as versitile as you get, but I know in a year something will come out that completely kicks its ass



so true on all thoughts and accounts there... It's always the way those type of scenarios work!!!

But does anyone know when this thing is supposed to be out yet??? I want one!!!


----------



## espman

Kamikaze7 said:


> so true on all thoughts and accounts there... It's always the way those type of scenarios work!!!
> 
> But does anyone know when this thing is supposed to be out yet??? I want one!!!


 AFAIK they were supposed to come out at around the same time as the liberator, but since that didn't happen, my best guess would be in 2-3 months. I don't think many people are 100% clear on what exactly it does, so SD is probably still trying to clear up any questions to avoid endless "This didn't turn my shit-tastic, stock Ibanez pickups instantly into Blackouts" complaints.


----------



## Kamikaze7

looks like I'm gonna have to call Duncan and find out when. And if it's already out, who has one I can buy...


----------



## Razzy

I wonder how well this thing would pair with the Crunchlab/Liquifire combo in my S series.


----------



## Kamikaze7

Razzy said:


> I wonder how well this thing would pair with the Crunchlab/Liquifire combo in my S series.



Should be very interesting... I'm guessing just as interesting as using it with the D-Activators. And just got off the horn with Duncan - they siad it should be out in a few weeks. They've had issues with the packaging and schematics from what I was told. This is good as it'll allow me to get the skin for the 8-string, and to finish the "Nemesis" replacement...


----------



## Zorkuus

I'm going to get this for my cheap Harley Benton flying V copy (the sound can only improve). If it sounds good enough I might also put one on my RG7620. It has had stock pickups since I bought it 11 years ago. Again the sound can only improve.


----------



## ibbyfreak13

Here's what I have to add to this, these are available direct from them and the retail is going to be 79.99. I will faxing in my order for 1 tomorrow or Thursday and should have info as far as performance soon.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Zorkuus the pickups must have 4-conductor wiring for the preamp to work (it sums the coils and something


----------



## Kamikaze7

ibbyfreak13 said:


> Here's what I have to add to this, these are available direct from them and the retail is going to be 79.99. I will faxing in my order for 1 tomorrow or Thursday and should have info as far as performance soon.




WHAT?!?!? They never told me that... 
And as for pricing, is that the MAP or retail price? There IS a difference between the two, and the MAP price is what everyone else will ask or get for them...


----------



## cyril v

Retail is $79, MAP is $55.


----------



## frank falbo

Kamikaze7 said:


> ...just got off the horn with Duncan - they said it should be out in a few weeks. They've had issues with the packaging and schematics from what I was told...


We have shipped some. The issues were supply and demand. We didn't have _enough_ packaging stuff because we're selling crap out of them. But they are out there now, I don't know where though.


----------



## Kamikaze7

cyril v said:


> Retail is $79, MAP is $55.



Yes  that's more like it!!!



frank falbo said:


> We have shipped some. The issues were supply and demand. We didn't have _enough_ packaging stuff because we're selling crap out of them. But they are out there now, I don't know where though.



Ah, and now the truth be known about these elusive preamps... Looks like I still need to search like a raving lunatic to find one though... And will still take at least 2 weeks before I see it no matter who I order it from ...


----------



## Cancer

frank falbo said:


> We have shipped some. The issues were supply and demand. We didn't have _enough_ packaging stuff because we're selling crap out of them. But they are out there now, I don't know where though.



Well that encouraging. I'm looking forward to getting mine, such a cool idea.


----------



## Kamikaze7

Yes, and will take until early to mid April before you see it...  Just got off the phone with my local G.C. (Guitar Center) and they said by the end of the month or early next month it should show up if I order it now...


----------



## Kamikaze7

Well, hopefully I can order this next week when I order the skin for the new "Nemesis" replacement... I'm dying to get & hear this thing. 

And to whoever gave me the negative rating saying "Be Patient, mofo...", I am patient. I was getting impatient for the EMG SA-7 single coil in having to wait over 10 years for that to finally come into existence... It's just upsetting that it's gonna take nearly a month to get something from the time you order it when ideally it should only take at most 2 weeks ... I'll call my luthier back home and see how much quicker I can get it as compared to GC - as I'd rather deal with them anyway... So if anything, I'd say I'm just super anxious to try this thing and see what kind of a difference it can/is going to make to an already awesome set of pickups!!! 

Meanwhile, if anyone happens to get their hands on this thing before I do, please post your experiences and trials with this here to let me and others' know what you think of it. 

Thanks all!!!


----------



## ibbyfreak13

Got home today from work and saw a box with Duncan logo tape on it. Means my blackout modular preamp showed up!!!! So hopefully in the midst of a busy weekend I can find time to drop it in and give an review of it


----------



## Kamikaze7

ibbyfreak13 said:


> Got home today from work and saw a box with Duncan logo tape on it. Means my blackout modular preamp showed up!!!! So hopefully in the midst of a busy weekend I can find time to drop it in and give an review of it



Sweet! Please do, as myself and others I'm sure are curious to know how well this thing works! Looking forward to the update(s)!


----------



## ibbyfreak13

^ I am hoping tomorrow evening. Tonight I am prepping for my son and stepson's birthday party tomorrow and then obviously their party tomorrow afternoon. So hopefully tomorrow evening, and if I can figure out my recording setup and whatnot I will try to get before and after clips, but I have to admit that ableton has made an idiot of me lol, but I will definitely get a review of it.


----------



## Cancer

ibbyfreak13 said:


> ^ I am hoping tomorrow evening. Tonight I am prepping for my son and stepson's birthday party tomorrow and then obviously their party tomorrow afternoon. So hopefully tomorrow evening, and if I can figure out my recording setup and whatnot I will try to get before and after clips, but I have to admit that ableton has made an idiot of me lol, but I will definitely get a review of it.



Where did you order it from? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## ibbyfreak13

Direct from Seymour Duncan, when I called to make sure they got my fax they said that the preamps were getting ready to start shipping. So these should be hitting stores soon.


----------



## cyril v

apparently they're already landing...
*SEYMOUR DUNCAN BLACKOUTS MODULAR PREAMP STANDARD SHAFT on eBay!*

As of the time I'm posting this, there should be 8 left (after I snagged one).


----------



## Metalman X

cyril v said:


> apparently they're already landing...
> *SEYMOUR DUNCAN BLACKOUTS MODULAR PREAMP STANDARD SHAFT on eBay!*
> 
> As of the time I'm posting this, there should be 8 left (after I snagged one).



Nice! I just ordered one up myself. 

Gonna toss it into my LTD V200 with a Duncan Invader bridge....should be quite nasty!


----------



## Asrial

I'm quite curious about these. Not that I want one right now, but for the sake of passive-active conversions! Especially if someone does this with a BKP.


----------



## Explorer

I'm curious about this system. I was trying to read the back of the pot from the given illustration, but it was too small. 

Currently with the EMG BTC preamp, I can pan between the neck and bridge, raise and lower the treble and bass individually against the mids, and choose where my midrange lays. 

I understand this is maybe $50 cheaper, but if I already like the 808x active pickuips, should I install that system in my incoming guitar, or does anyone think this is comparable?


----------



## Kamikaze7

cyril v said:


> apparently they're already landing...
> *SEYMOUR DUNCAN BLACKOUTS MODULAR PREAMP STANDARD SHAFT on eBay!*
> 
> As of the time I'm posting this, there should be 8 left (after I snagged one).



Sweet! I'm snagging one right now before they all disappear!!! Thanks a million!!!



Explorer said:


> I'm curious about this system. I was trying to read the back of the pot from the given illustration, but it was two small.
> 
> Currently with the EMG BTC preamp, I can pan between the neck and bridge, raise and lower the treble and bass individually against the mids, and choose where my midrange lays.
> 
> I understand this is maybe $50 cheaper, but if I already like the 808x active pickuips, should I install that system in my incoming guitar, or does anyone think this is comparable?



I think it'd at least be worth trying in comparison to the EMG BTC system, especially if the incoming axe has passives in it. As for the wiring, Duncan has the wiring diagrams already on the website!!! Very cool!!!

So if anyone that's got it or is getting it, please post an update with your test results for the rest of us!!! 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## AeonSolus

i'll be getting one for my petrucci and 7321, the pickups on the petrucci are the original customs made by dimarzio, i love the tone of them but they're a little too tamed for me, let's see what the Modular Preamp can do!


----------



## Kamikaze7

AeonSolus said:


> i'll be getting one for my petrucci and 7321, the pickups on the petrucci are the original customs made by dimarzio, i love the tone of them but they're a little too tamed for me, let's see what the Modular Preamp can do!



That should be interesting. I'm dying to hear what difference they'll do with a set of D-Activator 7's. Besides, the thought of having a set of "Active D-Activators" sounds cool in itself!!! We'll see, I ordered mine earlier this morning and am just waiting for it to get here. Once it does, let the fun and the madness begin!!!


----------



## ibbyfreak13

so here is my review of this thing, 
i put the bmp into my rg7321 that was loaded with dimarzio balze neck pickups in both positions. it made the pickups sound, for lack of a better word, alive!! definitely like the sound of it overall and pleased with that.
on to the bad, in the 7321 this unit takes up a bit of space so between the bmp the tone pot and the switch you have to get creative with fitting in the battery. there is also a hum from hell that may be wiring or maybe need a new switch, im not sure. also if you are going to wire this up up according to the given diagram it shows a ground wire going into one spot and on their website it shows it going to another. i switched it from one to other hoping it would take care of the hum but alas it did not. so tomorrow i will get a new switch and try this all over again, also if you have any ideas please feel free to share them thanks.

edit: i fix the hum made a stupid error in the wiring being that both duncan and dimarzio both use the same color wires 
new review these are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Kamikaze7

ibbyfreak13 said:


> so here is my review of this thing,
> i put the bmp into my rg7321 that was loaded with dimarzio balze neck pickups in both positions. it made the pickups sound, for lack of a better word, alive!! definitely like the sound of it overall and pleased with that.
> on to the bad, in the 7321 this unit takes up a bit of space so between the bmp the tone pot and the switch you have to get creative with fitting in the battery. there is also a hum from hell that may be wiring or maybe need a new switch, im not sure. also if you are going to wire this up up according to the given diagram it shows a ground wire going into one spot and on their website it shows it going to another. i switched it from one to other hoping it would take care of the hum but alas it did not. so tomorrow i will get a new switch and try this all over again, also if you have any ideas please feel free to share them thanks.
> 
> edit: i fix the hum made a stupid error in the wiring being that both duncan and dimarzio both use the same color wires
> new review these are AWESOME!!!



Ibbyfreak13, thanks for the head's up. I'm sure that I'm going to like this thing a whole lot more now. Especially if others come back with the same type of review you gave. Thanks for the head's up!!! Am dying for mine to show up now!!!


----------



## 1b4n3z

I too ordered one just now. Going to Blackout my Duncan Custom/Jazz combination in an ESP M-II. The tone is already there but I'm sure the preamp will bring about considerable tightness and added sustain. Should arrive late this week or at the start of the next. After eyeing the Duncan wiring diagram it should be a quick pot replacement (the M-II has only one) and battery box install - excellent!


----------



## ibbyfreak13

@kamikaze they are definitely worth it. In my 7321 I loved the look with the zebra blaze pickups and after all my research and deciding on the blazes I wasn't getting the sound out of them I thought I would, so this was cheaper and easier then getting new pups. And now I'm happy, and saved money!!! You may have to adjust setting on your amp to compensate but that's a minor thing. I'm looking forward to hearing others reviews my self, and order a couple more myself haha


----------



## Kamikaze7

1b4n3z said:


> I too ordered one just now. Going to Blackout my Duncan Custom/Jazz combination in an ESP M-II. The tone is already there but I'm sure the preamp will bring about considerable tightness and added sustain. Should arrive late this week or at the start of the next. After eyeing the Duncan wiring diagram it should be a quick pot replacement (the M-II has only one) and battery box install - excellent!



Yes, yours should be a very easy swap to do, and you could probably fit the battery in the control cavity. If not, nothing a Dremel can't fix or install a battery box like you said...



ibbyfreak13 said:


> @kamikaze they are definitely worth it. In my 7321 I loved the look with the zebra blaze pickups and after all my research and deciding on the blazes I wasn't getting the sound out of them I thought I would, so this was cheaper and easier then getting new pups. And now I'm happy, and saved money!!! You may have to adjust setting on your amp to compensate but that's a minor thing. I'm looking forward to hearing others reviews my self, and order a couple more myself haha



As for making adjustments to the amp, that will be easy. Right now my tone is coming from a Korg ToneWorks floorboard and a 10Watt Ibanez practice amp. So shaping the EQ a little bit different is no biggie. And I was thinking the same thing about this preamp making a huge difference in tone for so little work and so little money. But since so far the reviews I've been seeing are awesome, and things look promising for a set of Active D-Activator 7's. 

Will keep everyone posted as I get it and have the results of my own...


----------



## nojyeloot

I'm enjoying this thread. Excited to hear more stories good and bad.

I'm thinking about putting this in my 7420FM. I've got an X2N7 in the bridge and D Activator 7 in the neck. I'm worried that, since the X2N7 is already VERY hot (for a passive) that if I turn it into an active it may be too much?  I see it the potential of it being kind of like pouring sugar on frosted flakes

What do you guys think?


----------



## nojyeloot

espman said:


> For $60, its worth a shot. I'd like to try to find a way to wire it so I could use a toggle switch to switch from active to passive depending on the song. No idea if thats even possible though


 

This vid answers that question:


----------



## Kamikaze7

nojyeloot said:


> I'm enjoying this thread. Excited to hear more stories good and bad.
> 
> I'm thinking about putting this in my 7420FM. I've got an X2N7 in the bridge and D Activator 7 in the neck. I'm worried that, since the X2N7 is already VERY hot (for a passive) that if I turn it into an active it may be too much?  I see it the potential of it being kind of like pouring sugar on frosted flakes
> 
> What do you guys think?



Hell, it'd be worth the $60 to at least try it anyway... The worst is you don't like it, it's too hot for the X2N and wire back to the way it was. I look at it as you won't know until you try it. And hell, it just might make it the X2N on crack if it works out well!!! I'm actually curious about that now, so keep me and the rest of us posted on that if you decide to give it a go. And if it don't work out, I'm sure someone here will buy the BMP off you...


----------



## nojyeloot

Kamikaze7 said:


> Hell, it'd be worth the $60 to at least try it anyway... The worst is you don't like it, it's too hot for the X2N and wire back to the way it was. I look at it as you won't know until you try it. And hell, it just might make it the X2N on crack if it works out well!!! I'm actually curious about that now, so keep me and the rest of us posted on that if you decide to give it a go. And if it don't work out, I'm sure someone here will buy the BMP off you...



Good wisdom bro *solemn nod.

I'm actually getting really really excited about this. After watching the vid I posted (above) I'm getting to feel more and more confident about it. 

I'll record some A tracks to I can record some Bs later, just in case. 

I just need to sell some stuff now. Anyone need some new potentiometers??


----------



## Kamikaze7

Nojeyloot, Thanks for this video. I'm sure this definitely helps answer a lot more questions about these that I know have been getting asked. Awesome find and even more awesome of you to post this!!! 

EDIT: Also very special thanks to Frank Falbo for making this video and answering these questions for us.  way up Frank, Thanks!!!


----------



## nojyeloot

Kamikaze7 said:


> Nojeyloot, Thanks for this video. I'm sure this definitely helps answer a lot more questions about these that I know have been getting asked. Awesome find and even more awesome of you to post this!!!
> 
> EDIT: Also very special thanks to Frank Falbo for making this video and answering these questions for us.  way up Frank, Thanks!!!


 
Pleasure. I posted that vid before I finished watching it and saw it answered my question (if a bit vaguely) about the X2N7 being "too hot".

My only concern now is the cavity. My other S7320 has blackouts in them. a cavity had to be routed for the battery to fit. I'm wondering if the potentiometer and the battery will fit in my s7420fm? *wish I had my axe in front of me now...

EDIT: In my searches for a pic of a S7 cavity (to eyeball if this would fit), I came across a sweet pic of Mohammed and his Xiphos7 (off topic, I know):







EDIT 2: Think I found a deal-killer for me . I don't see a diagram for me to wire with a 5 way switch. 

http://www.seymourduncan.com/support/wiring-diagrams/

http://www.seymourduncan.com/support/wiring-diagrams/schematics.php?schematic=BMP_2H_1V_1T_3W


----------



## cyril v

My BMP-1 arrived today and just before I went to take out my old electronics I noticed that the supplied input jack is tiny as all hell. So thats a no-go in getting to try these sometime soon.


----------



## nojyeloot

cyril v said:


> My BMP-1 arrived today and just before I went to take out my old electronics I noticed that the supplied input jack is tiny as all hell. So thats a no-go in getting to try these sometime soon.



Pls elaborate a bit? And can you take some quick pix too?!? SHOW US!!


----------



## Kamikaze7

cyril v said:


> My BMP-1 arrived today and just before I went to take out my old electronics I noticed that the supplied input jack is tiny as all hell. So thats a no-go in getting to try these sometime soon.





nojyeloot said:


> Pls elaborate a bit? And can you take some quick pix too?!? SHOW US!!



It's not a tiny jack, it's the same one that comes with the Blackouts. The only gripe I have with it is that the contact pins are pushed out, making it wider than it really needs to be.

Pics of the jack are attached...

Mine just came in less than an hour ago, and will be signing off to install it in my Horizon 7... Will let you know how it is once it's in there...


----------



## nojyeloot

Kamikaze7 said:


> It's not a tiny jack, it's the same one that comes with the Blackouts. The only gripe I have with it is that the contact pins are pushed out, making it wider than it really needs to be.
> 
> Pics of the jack are attached...
> 
> Mine just came in less than an hour ago, and will be signing off to install it in my Horizon 7... Will let you know how it is once it's in there...



Kewl. In that case it's a moot point for me, since I'd be using the ibby cylindrical jack anyways.

*MAKE SURE TO RECORD SOME A|B TRACKS KAMIKAZE7*


----------



## cyril v

Kamikaze7 said:


> It's not a tiny jack, it's the same one that comes with the Blackouts. The only gripe I have with it is that the contact pins are pushed out, making it wider than it really needs to be.
> 
> Pics of the jack are attached...
> 
> Mine just came in less than an hour ago, and will be signing off to install it in my Horizon 7... Will let you know how it is once it's in there...





That is a tiny jack dude, I usually use barrel jacks and for my RG7620 that little thing certainly isn't going to fit. 

I wouldn't know whether or not it's the one that came with the blackouts, because I installed them in a guitar that already had an EMG set-up, so I just used the ez-connect.



nojyeloot said:


> Pls elaborate a bit? And can you take some quick pix too?!? SHOW US!!



Edit: I take that back, I have 3 RG7620's and apparently only one has a mono jack, but that was the one I wanted to use this on with stock pups... the others; one has CL/LF and that is my go-to at the moment so that one is staying as-is, my third guitar with the Fullshreds would've been the other candidate for this BMP-1 just to try it out, but that jack actually needs to be replaced due at the moment. lol. fml

The ones that usually come in the 7620 look like this:






Also, I think they're usually stereo, which would be perfect.. but the only one I have that is completely stock, has a mono barrel. The other two haves all new electronics, go figure.


----------



## Kamikaze7

nojyeloot said:


> Kewl. In that case it's a moot point for me, since I'd be using the ibby cylindrical jack anyways.
> 
> *MAKE SURE TO RECORD SOME A|B TRACKS KAMIKAZE7*



As for recording A/B tracks, I don't have anything to record with unfortunately...



cyril v said:


> That is a tiny jack dude, I usually use barrel jacks and for my RG7620 that little thing certainly isn't going to fit.
> 
> I wouldn't know whether or not it's the one that came with the blackouts, because I installed them in a guitar that already had an EMG set-up, so I just used the ez-connect.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I take that back, I have 3 RG7620's and apparently only one has a mono jack, but that was the one I wanted to use this on with stock pups... the others; one has CL/LF and that is my go-to at the moment so that one is staying as-is, my third guitar with the Fullshreds would've been the other candidate for this BMP-1 just to try it out, but that jack actually needs to be replaced due at the moment. lol. fml
> 
> The ones that usually come in the 7620 look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think they're usually stereo, which would be perfect.. but the only one I have that is completely stock, has a mono barrel. The other two haves all new electronics, go figure.



Ah yes, that's right. I forgot that the RG 7's have those barrel jacks. D'oh!!! And very odd that the one particular one you wanna use this on is a mono jack. Even more strange that it came like that from the factory. I always thought these came with the stereo ones. Well, a slight delay anyway...

As for MY personal trial with the new Seymour Duncan Blackouts Modular Preamp... It's really neat this little thing and what it actually does. However, there were a few things that I thought were a little bit of an upset with it... I'll list the minor bad things before listing the good.

-First is that Duncan makes it seem like you only have to swap your Volume pot with this and that's about it. When in all honesty, you have to totally re-wire your guitar. Because the preamp is active, you now have to convert your tone pot and obviously the jack over to an active system. Not really an issue though.

-The new preamp/volume pot & the new tone pot have a larger shaft than most pots do. I had to make the holes bigger in order to get them into my guitar. Was a little surprised by that but again, not really a big deal.

-NOTE: for those of you who intend to use this with DiMarzio or anything other than Duncan pickups, there's a color-coding chart on Duncan's website that tells you which order you'll need to connect the pickup wires to the Liberator and the BMP.

And now for the review: After getting everything in and wired and ready to play, I was amazed at how much more aggressive it made my pickups. It's like they have a lot more power and angst to them than before. Granted, the EQ on my pedalboard needs tweaking for that particular guitar, and the new pickup rings will also affect how it'll sound - making the pickups sit flat under the strings and not lean one coil closer than the other... But right off the bat, it's a very clean and quiet signal. Seems to be a little bassy but will tweak the EQ tomorrow when I have more time to goof with it. Very articulate, and again very aggressive sounding in both clean and distorted.

The thing I was a little let down by was that it seems that I lost some of the natural dynamics of the pickups themselves. The D-Activators which are known for being pick-sensitive have seemed to become like any other active pickup when using the BMP. I don't wanna say sterile, but you can tell some of the natural pickups' dynamics are lost with this. But the BMP in combination with the D-Activators are very mean, have a lot more balls and will tear down a house with the new-found power they're getting. Will be able to play around more and describe a little better as I only had about twenty minutes to get a quick test in before I had to get going for the evening.

So far despite the slight loss of dynamics, I am happy this is here, and am looking forward to working it into my tone arsenal. Will update more tomorrow...


----------



## Razzy

Kamikaze7 said:


> As for recording A/B tracks, I don't have anything to record with unfortunately...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, that's right. I forgot that the RG 7's have those barrel jacks. D'oh!!! And very odd that the one particular one you wanna use this on is a mono jack. Even more strange that it came like that from the factory. I always thought these came with the stereo ones. Well, a slight delay anyway...
> 
> As for MY personal trial with the new Seymour Duncan Blackouts Modular Preamp... It's really neat this little thing and what it actually does. However, there were a few things that I thought were a little bit of an upset with it... I'll list the minor bad things before listing the good.
> 
> -First is that Duncan makes it seem like you only have to swap your Volume pot with this and that's about it. When in all honesty, you have to totally re-wire your guitar. Because the preamp is active, you now have to convert your tone pot and obviously the jack over to an active system. Not really an issue though.
> 
> -The new preamp/volume pot & the new tone pot have a larger shaft than most pots do. I had to make the holes bigger in order to get them into my guitar. Was a little surprised by that but again, not really a big deal.
> 
> -NOTE: for those of you who intend to use this with DiMarzio or anything other than Duncan pickups, there's a color-coding chart on Duncan's website that tells you which order you'll need to connect the pickup wires to the Liberator and the BMP.
> 
> And now for the review: After getting everything in and wired and ready to play, I was amazed at how much more aggressive it made my pickups. It's like they have a lot more power and angst to them than before. Granted, the EQ on my pedalboard needs tweaking for that particular guitar, and the new pickup rings will also affect how it'll sound - making the pickups sit flat under the strings and not lean one coil closer than the other... But right off the bat, it's a very clean and quiet signal. Seems to be a little bassy but will tweak the EQ tomorrow when I have more time to goof with it. Very articulate, and again very aggressive sounding in both clean and distorted.
> 
> The thing I was a little let down by was that it seems that I lost some of the natural dynamics of the pickups themselves. The D-Activators which are known for being pick-sensitive have seemed to become like any other active pickup when using the BMP. I don't wanna say sterile, but you can tell some of the natural pickups' dynamics are lost with this. But the BMP in combination with the D-Activators are very mean, have a lot more balls and will tear down a house with the new-found power they're getting. Will be able to play around more and describe a little better as I only had about twenty minutes to get a quick test in before I had to get going for the evening.
> 
> So far despite the slight loss of dynamics, I am happy this is here, and am looking forward to working it into my tone arsenal. Will update more tomorrow...



Hmm, this sounds like they may have knocked it out of the park as far as my playing style is concerned.

I wonder what this would do with those new 8-string Dimarzio's...


----------



## Decipher

Man am I ever excited to try one of these out! I wanna put one in my K-7 to see what it does to the stock PAF's and then with the D Activator (which is what's in now). I absolutely love the Blackout's sound/tone/feel so these Mod Preamps really sound neat.


----------



## nojyeloot

Kamikaze7 said:


> As for recording A/B tracks, I don't have anything to record with unfortunately...
> 
> As for MY personal trial with the new Seymour Duncan Blackouts Modular Preamp... It's really neat this little thing and what it actually does. However, there were a few things that I thought were a little bit of an upset with it... I'll list the minor bad things before listing the good.
> 
> -First is that Duncan makes it seem like you only have to swap your Volume pot with this and that's about it. When in all honesty, you have to totally re-wire your guitar. Because the preamp is active, you now have to convert your tone pot and obviously the jack over to an active system. Not really an issue though.
> 
> -The new preamp/volume pot & the new tone pot have a larger shaft than most pots do. I had to make the holes bigger in order to get them into my guitar. Was a little surprised by that but again, not really a big deal.
> 
> -NOTE: for those of you who intend to use this with DiMarzio or anything other than Duncan pickups, there's a color-coding chart on Duncan's website that tells you which order you'll need to connect the pickup wires to the Liberator and the BMP.



no A|B?? , jk 

Does it comes with a new SD tone pot as well or is did you get another NEW tone pot? How did you widen the holes? I chipped my other guitar widening its holes for the acutal Blackouts' wide pots.

Thanks for the heads up. Link to the color code chart is here people:
Wiring Diagram

EDIT: Also, if you can post pics of how it looks in the cavity, that'd be great


----------



## cyril v

nojyeloot said:


> no A|B?? , jk
> 
> Does it comes with a new SD tone pot as well or is did you get another NEW tone pot? How did you widen the holes? I chipped my other guitar widening its holes for the acutal Blackouts' wide pots.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Link to the color code chart is here people:
> Wiring Diagram
> 
> EDIT: Also, if you can post pics of how it looks in the cavity, that'd be great



It comes with everything you'll need to completely rewire your guitar; the pot with the liberator/blackouts preamp, and there is a dedicated tone pot with a capacitor, and the wiring needed for the 9v, output jack etc etc.


----------



## Kamikaze7

Razzy said:


> Hmm, this sounds like they may have knocked it out of the park as far as my playing style is concerned.
> 
> I wonder what this would do with those new 8-string Dimarzio's...



I am curious about those pickups on their own, let alone with the BMP on them. If they really are better than the EMG's I'd like to hear some real reviews about them... 

But on the note of using the BMP with them, it might take away some of the natural attack and dynamics of the pickup itself and make it basically an active. And if the new DiMarzio 8's are somewhat geared like the 6 & 7-string DA's, then the knack for being pick-sensitive will be lost using the BMP on them. But still curious to know and hear about...



Decipher said:


> Man am I ever excited to try one of these out! I wanna put one in my K-7 to see what it does to the stock PAF's and then with the D Activator (which is what's in now). I absolutely love the Blackout's sound/tone/feel so these Mod Preamps really sound neat.



On the DA's it sounds incredible. There's a lot more power now, clarity is thru the roof, and it's unlike anything I've heard yet. I think these BMP's will work better with medium powered pickups or pickups like the JB, PAF7, and similar giving them the power and cutting force they initially lack. So if you get one, let us know how it sounds and works with the PAF7... The BMP makes the DA's really un-adulterated and more aggressive than ever!



cyril v said:


> It comes with everything you'll need to completely rewire your guitar; the pot with the liberator/blackouts preamp, and there is a dedicated tone pot with a capacitor, and the wiring needed for the 9v, output jack etc etc.



Nojyeloot, yes everything is included with it. As for widening the holes, I used my Dremel and the drill bit just going around a little at a time to widen the hole. Attached are the pics of everything inside the cavity...

Also now that I've had a little more time to play with it and really listen to it, it actually sounds pretty damn good. It's got the coil voicings of the DA's, but it's got that active tone, feel and sound to it now. Powerful as all hell, and really aggressive yet clean and articulate in both clean and distorted tones. So MY thoughts and opinions on the new BMP is . But as always am interested to hear others' reviews on this with their pickups and systems.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Metalman X

Installed mine yesterday.

First off...tis true...you will have to do an initial re-wiring job. Not a big deal, and not unexpected if you really think about how this would work in the first place.

As for the pots...yeah, I often have to drill slightly bigger holes when I put in pots from EMG or active Duncan sets. I THINK this is because these are a bit higher quality, and thus more ruggedly built pot than what many guitars will ship with stock. Again, no biggy. Just make sure you use the correct size and drill in from the front of the guitar so you don't crack the finish and your good to go.

Anyway, the fun part....how does it sound?

I put it in an ESP / LTD V-200 axe. Pick-ups are a Seymour Duncan SH-8b Invader bridge pick-up, and a Duncan Design HB-103n neck pick-up. 

The sound is flat out sick! I didn't really know quite what to expect going in, but the change it made was anything but subtle! Obviously, there's a bit more output, quite a bit more than I really need, but I'd rather more, than not enough any day...can just roll the volume knob back a c-hair or two and be fine. But output isn't why I got it (cuz really, the Invader already has quite enough). However, I wanted to see what it'd do for the voicing....I teeter back and forth between Invaders, and Blackouts all the time, and use both fairly frequently...so a chance to combine the sound of both? Well...thats a no-brainer! Had to give it a try!

so, the tone is thick...VERY thick, and dense with this combination. Thickest I think I ever heard pulled from just a guitar into an amp (thus far used it with my Randall Cyclone). Good clarity, but the gain was bit much...just dialed the preamp gain down about two notches on the amp, and rolled the guitars volume back just a smidgen and perfecto! The tone is just pure, slamming chords, and syrupy, full sounding single notes...almost a rounder tone, but still with a biting attack on top. It's actually quite hard to describe. Perfect for doom ,and old school death metal where you want thick slabs of chords, full, non-nasally mids, and a dark, aggressive tone. If you want some a bit tighter, and sharper, you might want to try a different combination...but than you probably wouldn't own an Invader anyway. Also, this is defintiely more of a rhythm tone. Great for big chords, and slamming chugs. The top end clarity still works great for trem picking too....but definitely not in the more standard, uber-treble black metal way. This is something different. But I like that! This shit just thumps, and growls!

That said, I'm not much of a shredder....just never had the patience or discipline, or perhaps natural skill to achive that. So I'm more of a melodic, theme based player, when I play lead. And again, this delivers a nice full, thick tone with my Duncan Design HB-103 in the neck. Very fluid, singing tone. Would be great for legato stuff, for sure. Tapping sounds nice too. If you play super fast burning runs, this combo may not work for you...or it could? But I think you might wanna pair the preamp with a slightly brighter pick-up. This works great for me though...I couldn't really be happier.

All in all, I'm VERY impressed by this little piece of gear. Well worth the $60! If I had one complaint, it'd be that perhaps I've got too much gain coming from the guitar alone now. But considering the nature of this pairing, that's expected. A gain trim pot may be a nice extra on something like this, of only to set the upper threshold, where where your volume knob maxes out. 

I would be interested to try it with a pick-up voiced the same as the Invader, but a bit more of a chilled out output. I think that would be the absolute apex for what I'm seeking. But all in all, it's a small thing I can work around. I just love how my tone can now be so dark, and growly, yet still maintain note clarity, and even easily pull off pinch harmonics pretty much anywhere on the neck....holy shit!

I'll be snagging up a couple more of these when I get the extra cash, for sure!


----------



## cyril v

Frank recommended possibly lowering your pick-ups a bit to compensate if you're dealing with a super hot pick-up... give that a shot, it can't hurt and will take ya all of 10 seconds to change back if it doesn't work.


----------



## Metalman X

cyril v said:


> Frank recommended possibly lowering your pick-ups a bit to compensate if you're dealing with a super hot pick-up... give that a shot, it can't hurt and will take ya all of 10 seconds to change back if it doesn't work.


Yup...Ialready did that. I got the PU backed off a bit more than I did before, actually. No ruler handy ATM but I wanna say it's about a bit more than a 1/4" from the strings to the top of the black oxide screws....something like that.

My only concern is if I go TOO far back, I'll be losing some of the high end, and upper harmonics, and I don't really wanna mess with the tone too much. 

Also, one issue I noticed....when I flip my pick-up selector to middle (both 'buckers on), it kinda drops the output some, and cuts the lows a lot. I think maybe it's a phase issue? I wired it up same as the "simple setup" diagram in the instructions. Only change I made is I omitted the tone pot. It's just the two humbuckers, a 3-way toggle switch, the BMP-1/volume pot, and the jack....that's it. I'm thinking I may have to switch a couple of wires on one of the pick-ups to bring it into phase maybe?


----------



## Kamikaze7

cyril v said:


> Frank recommended possibly lowering your pick-ups a bit to compensate if you're dealing with a super hot pick-up... give that a shot, it can't hurt and will take ya all of 10 seconds to change back if it doesn't work.





Metalman X said:


> Yup...Ialready did that. I got the PU backed off a bit more than I did before, actually. No ruler handy ATM but I wanna say it's about a bit more than a 1/4" from the strings to the top of the black oxide screws....something like that.
> 
> My only concern is if I go TOO far back, I'll be losing some of the high end, and upper harmonics, and I don't really wanna mess with the tone too much.
> 
> Also, one issue I noticed....when I flip my pick-up selector to middle (both 'buckers on), it kinda drops the output some, and cuts the lows a lot. I think maybe it's a phase issue? I wired it up same as the "simple setup" diagram in the instructions. Only change I made is I omitted the tone pot. It's just the two humbuckers, a 3-way toggle switch, the BMP-1/volume pot, and the jack....that's it. I'm thinking I may have to switch a couple of wires on one of the pick-ups to bring it into phase maybe?



Metalman X, thanks for your review. I find that I have a very similar outcome with using the BMP-1 with the DiMarzio D-Activators in my ESP LTD H207. I've still yet to actually tweak it further because I'm waiting on a set of pickup rings for it to be able to adjust the pickups correctly. Right now they have that dreaded lean where one coil is closer to the strings than the other. Once the new rings get installed, I will probably be able to better adjust and tweak the EQ and everything else the right way.

As for your situation of the output level drop, Thia could just very well be because of the pickups themselves... Switching between the Invader which is a super hot pickup, then to the DD HB-103 which if I remember right is geared towards the JB, could very well make up that noticable difference. The JB even though is high powered, it's not anywhere near as high powered as the Invader. It could be the wiring, but I also think - if my memotry serves me correctly - that the wiring between the actual Duncans and the DD series are the same. The only things I could say for this would be to move the neck pickup a little closer if you can, or get a little bit higher output pickup for the neck position to compensate. But then again if it's not too bad, you can always use a more subtle output tone for a neck position for a more refined, somewhat relaxed tone for there and it still be good and use-able...

Cryil V, keep us updated with your situation with your BMP-1 and the jack... I know your dying to get the damn thing in there!!! 

Again, thanks everyone for your input and thoughts!!!


----------



## cyril v

I haven't ordered it yet, I'll have to wait until I can make a list of shit to buy before I place an order, so that I don't feel like I'm getting ripped off on shipping.


----------



## Metalman X

Kamikaze7 said:


> Metalman X, thanks for your review. I find that I have a very similar outcome with using the BMP-1 with the DiMarzio D-Activators in my ESP LTD H207. I've still yet to actually tweak it further because I'm waiting on a set of pickup rings for it to be able to adjust the pickups correctly. Right now they have that dreaded lean where one coil is closer to the strings than the other. Once the new rings get installed, I will probably be able to better adjust and tweak the EQ and everything else the right way.
> 
> As for your situation of the output level drop, Thia could just very well be because of the pickups themselves... Switching between the Invader which is a super hot pickup, then to the DD HB-103 which if I remember right is geared towards the JB, could very well make up that noticable difference. The JB even though is high powered, it's not anywhere near as high powered as the Invader. It could be the wiring, but I also think - if my memotry serves me correctly - that the wiring between the actual Duncans and the DD series are the same. The only things I could say for this would be to move the neck pickup a little closer if you can, or get a little bit higher output pickup for the neck position to compensate. But then again if it's not too bad, you can always use a more subtle output tone for a neck position for a more refined, somewhat relaxed tone for there and it still be good and use-able...



No prob...hope you get that ring situation sorted soon!

As for the issue I described....I know what your saying, and it's all true. Plus, the DD wiring is typically the same anytime I've dealt with it.

But, what makes me think it's a phase issue is the 103n by itself, sounds fine, and as it should. It's only when my toggle is in the middle and BOTH pick-ups are on, that the total output drops to like half, and again, there's a sudden distinct lack of low end. When i flip back to either PU, the output goes back to whatever is normal for each individual pick-up. It's odd. I mean, in the very least, you'd think that when both are on, the Invader would just overshadow the 103 dome, and the sound would be aggressive, and full, and this is pretty much how it behaved pre BMP-1 installation. But it's odd to have both pick-ups on, and have noticably less bass and output than either pick-up by itself.

Honestly, it's not TOO big a deal for me. I rarely, if ever, use the middle position. Typically i use Invader bridge for a very aggressive rhythm and some lead stuff, and 103n neck for a more liquid, smoother lead tone and the majority of clean parts, on the rare occasions those happen. If anything, the phased sound I'm getting in the middle position may actually see some use as it's a drastically different tone altogether, and still has enough chunky bass for rhythms. I'd just like to hear it corrected, just to see what that would sound like with the BMP-1. Mainly for comparisons sake. But it could be very likely I might switch it back and recreate whats going on now as an effect of sorts.


Anyways, I'm also researching what I'd like to put into my LTD FX260. It's a mahogany body and set neck, so I think the Invader/BMP-1 combo may be a bit much in it. I'm thinking maybe the Full shred, or possibly the Dimebucker for it, in conjuction with a BMP-1. My only concern is I've used the Dimebucker in the past, and while good, it may be just a tad TOO trebly for me these days...but maybe the BMP-1 and mahogany would level that off enough? Otherwise, I'm thinking the Full Shred may be balanced a little more towards what I'd like to hear...but this is specualtion off of what I've read, since I've never used before. Suggestions?


----------



## Kamikaze7

cyril v said:


> I haven't ordered it yet, I'll have to wait until I can make a list of shit to buy before I place an order, so that I don't feel like I'm getting ripped off on shipping.



I think the BMP ain't gonna do it for me tone and sound wise with the DA's... I played it on a few REAL amps today - Line 6 bogner 100W half stack, Peavey 6505+ 112 combo and a Bugera 6262 212 combo - and the issue I have of the low B being too muddy while the E - E is excessively bright is really pronounced. I was on each amp trying to dial it in to a sweet spot but wasn't able to get a happy medium with it. I find to get a better and more balanced tone with the DA's on thier own...

So with that being said, if your interested I'll sell you mine cheap... I'll send you a PM with an offer and we'll go from there. If not, I'll put it up in the classifieds section.


----------



## frank falbo

Notice to all! Please especially with a mismatched coil Dimarzio, try swapping the coils into the preamp. The preamp makes each coil sound different (like one is bassier than the other) so just like we tell you to try mismatched Dimarzios flipped around (like the Steve's Special, D-Activator, Fred, etc) definitely try the coils flipped around into the preamp. I'm not saying it will be the answer to all of life's problems but it's definitely a different sound.


----------



## Kamikaze7

frank falbo said:


> Notice to all! Please especially with a mismatched coil Dimarzio, try swapping the coils into the preamp. The preamp makes each coil sound different (like one is bassier than the other) so just like we tell you to try mismatched Dimarzios flipped around (like the Steve's Special, D-Activator, Fred, etc) definitely try the coils flipped around into the preamp. I'm not saying it will be the answer to all of life's problems but it's definitely a different sound.



DAMN IT!!!  wish I would have known that BEFORE I pulled everything out and re-wired the guitar back to a passive set-up... So with the DiMarzio's, how would the wiring configuration be going in to the preamp??? For example, the website shows the color order as: Red-black-white-green-bare... So if we're gonna flip the coils going in, what would the color order be???


----------



## Kamikaze7

Metalman X said:


> No prob...hope you get that ring situation sorted soon!
> 
> As for the issue I described....I know what your saying, and it's all true. Plus, the DD wiring is typically the same anytime I've dealt with it.
> 
> But, what makes me think it's a phase issue is the 103n by itself, sounds fine, and as it should. It's only when my toggle is in the middle and BOTH pick-ups are on, that the total output drops to like half, and again, there's a sudden distinct lack of low end. When i flip back to either PU, the output goes back to whatever is normal for each individual pick-up. It's odd. I mean, in the very least, you'd think that when both are on, the Invader would just overshadow the 103 dome, and the sound would be aggressive, and full, and this is pretty much how it behaved pre BMP-1 installation. But it's odd to have both pick-ups on, and have noticably less bass and output than either pick-up by itself.
> 
> Honestly, it's not TOO big a deal for me. I rarely, if ever, use the middle position. Typically i use Invader bridge for a very aggressive rhythm and some lead stuff, and 103n neck for a more liquid, smoother lead tone and the majority of clean parts, on the rare occasions those happen. If anything, the phased sound I'm getting in the middle position may actually see some use as it's a drastically different tone altogether, and still has enough chunky bass for rhythms. I'd just like to hear it corrected, just to see what that would sound like with the BMP-1. Mainly for comparisons sake. But it could be very likely I might switch it back and recreate whats going on now as an effect of sorts.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm also researching what I'd like to put into my LTD FX260. It's a mahogany body and set neck, so I think the Invader/BMP-1 combo may be a bit much in it. I'm thinking maybe the Full shred, or possibly the Dimebucker for it, in conjuction with a BMP-1. My only concern is I've used the Dimebucker in the past, and while good, it may be just a tad TOO trebly for me these days...but maybe the BMP-1 and mahogany would level that off enough? Otherwise, I'm thinking the Full Shred may be balanced a little more towards what I'd like to hear...but this is specualtion off of what I've read, since I've never used before. Suggestions?



As for the ring situation, I do too... I hate having my pickups leaning one coil closer than the other, throwing the tone off... Then for your question about either the Dimebucker or the Full Shred, I'd say try the Full Shred. I have used the Dimebucker before and think your right about it being too treble-y with the BMP-1. I can't vouch for the Full Shred myself, but those that have it love the tone and sound of it, so I'd say it'd be worth trying out. If worse comes to worse, send it back to Duncan and have them swap it for something else.

I just pulled the BMP-1 out of my Horizon 7, as the low B was way too muddy and the normal E-E was excessively bright. It figures that Frank had to go and tell everyone to flip the coils around AFTER i pulled everything out and re-wired it back to a passive set-up. But then again, I prefer the DA's natural tone, feel and dynamics anyway.


----------



## Metalman X

frank falbo said:


> Notice to all! Please especially with a mismatched coil Dimarzio, try swapping the coils into the preamp. The preamp makes each coil sound different (like one is bassier than the other) so just like we tell you to try mismatched Dimarzios flipped around (like the Steve's Special, D-Activator, Fred, etc) definitely try the coils flipped around into the preamp. I'm not saying it will be the answer to all of life's problems but it's definitely a different sound.




Thats pretty cool....I'm might try this just to see what happens anyway. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Metalman X

Kamikaze7 said:


> As for the ring situation, I do too... I hate having my pickups leaning one coil closer than the other, throwing the tone off... Then for your question about either the Dimebucker or the Full Shred, I'd say try the Full Shred. I have used the Dimebucker before and think your right about it being too treble-y with the BMP-1. I can't vouch for the Full Shred myself, but those that have it love the tone and sound of it, so I'd say it'd be worth trying out. If worse comes to worse, send it back to Duncan and have them swap it for something else.
> 
> I just pulled the BMP-1 out of my Horizon 7, as the low B was way too muddy and the normal E-E was excessively bright. It figures that Frank had to go and tell everyone to flip the coils around AFTER i pulled everything out and re-wired it back to a passive set-up. But then again, I prefer the DA's natural tone, feel and dynamics anyway.



Thanks for the feedback!

Yeah, I DO think I see some Full Shreds in my future. Been interested in trying one for awhile, and I'm fairly certain one w/ a BMP-1 in my mahogany LTD will yeild some tastey results! And yep, as you said, can always swap if need be (which will be easier than ever now with the solderless connections...quick and clean!).

The Dimebucker, I had one for a couple of years. While a good pick-up, as said, too trebly for some stuff. My aim, is thick aggressive riffs inspired by stuff like Celtic Frost, Crowbar, and the like....you get the idea.


----------



## Kamikaze7

Metalman X said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> Yeah, I DO think I see some Full Shreds in my future. Been interested in trying one for awhile, and I'm fairly certain one w/ a BMP-1 in my mahogany LTD will yeild some tastey results! And yep, as you said, can always swap if need be (which will be easier than ever now with the solderless connections...quick and clean!).
> 
> The Dimebucker, I had one for a couple of years. While a good pick-up, as said, too trebly for some stuff. My aim, is thick aggressive riffs inspired by stuff like Celtic Frost, Crowbar, and the like....you get the idea.



Ah yes. This is true, and sounds like the Full Shred just might be the way to go then. And having such influences like Crowbar (which is one of my favorites...) very tasty indeed!!!


----------



## frank falbo

Again I'm not saying flipping the coils is the magic answer for everything, but say you had the bassier coil feeding the bassier side of the preamp. It could be muddier than the other way around. In some of those dual resonance Dimarzios the difference is pretty significant. To try out the difference (according to Seymour Duncan color codes) all you need to do is swap red and white. Black and green are already ground. Warning: This WILL reverse phase IIRC but it's a fast way to listen to it. You can also listen to the sound of each coil by itself just by pulling white or red. So you can solderlessly listen at will to the different coils feeding each side of the preamp. To do it WITHOUT reversing phase you have to swap green for white and black for red. 

With a dual resonance passive pickup feeding it, you can also physically flip the pickup around. I haven't done the math but I think that's about 1 billion variations right there.


----------



## nojyeloot

I HAVE A REQUEST PLEASE!

For anyone who has one of these, can you pls post the measurements of the entire pot length (from the preamp bottom to the tip of the shaft's split top) and also another measurement of the entire shaft length?

I have an S7 and it's obviously VERY thin. Want to make sure this will fit in my cavity.

EDIT: Thanks in advance


----------



## ryantheyetti

my first full guitar build is coming up in the very near future and i was kinda torn between active ( i was planning on the actual black outs) or prob dimarzio's or BKP if finances allow, but now it just seems like there is a totally new option. basically both in a sense, im very excited about this whole concept and might just have to give it a shot.


----------



## cyril v

nojyeloot said:


> I HAVE A REQUEST PLEASE!
> 
> For anyone who has one of these, can you pls post the measurements of the entire pot length (from the preamp bottom to the tip of the shaft's split top) and also another measurement of the entire shaft length?
> 
> I have an S7 and it's obviously VERY thin. Want to make sure this will fit in my cavity.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks in advance



The entire pot length (including the bottom of the pre-amp):
~1-20/32" or 1.63" 

The length of the shaft ugh:
~24/32" or .75"

Broken down totally:
the preamp is: _15/32"_
Bottom of the pot to about about the start of the usable shaft is: _12/32"_
Shaft is: _24/32"_


----------



## frank falbo

The yellow guitar in the first YouTube demo video is an S series from 1988. It fits great in there and your S7 shouldn't be any different (or different enough to matter)


----------



## nojyeloot

frank falbo said:


> The yellow guitar in the first YouTube demo video is an S series from 1988. It fits great in there and your S7 shouldn't be any different (or different enough to matter)



Which video are you referring to? Link please


----------



## cyril v

nojyeloot said:


> Which video are you referring to? Link please





I found this for the Liberator... from the looks of it, the Liberator _seems_ to be about the same size. Skip to the 1:00 mark.


----------



## nojyeloot

cyril v said:


> I found this for the Liberator... from the looks of it, the Liberator _seems_ to be about the same size. Skip to the 1:00 mark.




Ah, I see what happened here.  Thanks both to cyril and frank falbo . 

Well, that's super, if they're the same size. Excellent news for me. I've GOT to sell some stuff to fund this thing. 

EDIT: they sure do look similar in size










PS - I'm still wondering if the X2N7 will be too hot for it. Worth a try though.


----------



## 1b4n3z

OK I put one into a Jackson SL2H equipped with SD Custom & '59. Boosts the output nicely and brings the tone a bit closer to the original Blackouts, makes it a little less scooped and somewhat thicker. I'm not hearing the infamous Custom treble shrillness but instead a lovely singing lead tone. I'll have to put an A8 magnet into my other Custom and see if it does the same trick (for now - until I order another BMP). Very articulate at standard D. Maybe a bit more so than the original Blackout set I had in before Custom.


----------



## frank falbo

That's what I meant. The Liberator and the BMP are basically the same size. If you can fit one you can fit the other. They're slightly different in that the BMP has the connectors pushed toward the front, but even if the connectors are butting up against the edge of your control cavity you can just screw the wires in before you drop the pot down into the guitar.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Oh yeah - the installation was a breeze and the screw-clamp connectors feel very secure. One should find a very very small flat head screwdriver before installing, though. I didn't have one around but I found a suitable knife blade. Perhaps SD should consider providing a cheap tool for the job with the Preamp - a bit like Ikea


----------



## frank falbo

Ah crap. We give a little screwdriver with the Liberator, but I guess we didn't with the BMP-1's. I won't be in the office tomorrow but I'll try to remember to change it Monday so ay least they do in the future. If anyone wants the screwdriver you can call Customer Service and tell them I said to send one to you for free. Except don't call and lie if you don't have a BMP-1 just to get a free screwdriver. It's a cheap screwdriver. Well, cheap but perfect. It was chosen very deliberately, really small and thin, so it kind of guarantees that you won't over-tighten it.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

I just ordered a BMP yesterday, and will be posting an in depth review of the process in a few different guitars. It looks like a great way to modify your existing setup, leading to many different new tonal combinations, by using the old, used and abused passives we all have lying around in spare parts bins. Who knows what amazing lead tone you'll pull from a pickup which may have bored you in the past?

To Mr Frank Falbo:

I must say Frank, overall I've seen very little accurate and detailed correspondence from companies over the years. You're indeed one of the few who seem genuinely interested in the products your company creates and distributes. On top of that, spending your time with people here and elsewhere to offer advice, support and answering questions is highly valued and much appreciated.

One thing I will mention though, and I'll try not to rant, is to do with something which is probably out of your hands but is a large issue for an average guitarist like myself. The Australian retail prices of Seymour Duncan products are - for lack of a better expression - absolutely retarded. For the last few years people have been avoiding prices of around $200 - $250 for a completely stock, single Seymour Duncan pickup. Upon inquiring with the SD Australian Distributor (through the store where I teach) about the BMP, they initially didn't know what it was and when they found out, they didn't have any in stock. After they did some asking around, I was pretty pissed off that they're charging approx $130 - $140 when it costs around $50 or $60 in the US and our dollar is dead even with yours. I'll continue to buy SD products online from the US, but would like to support local business. It's a shame watching the greedy distributors sell less units and stop people from using a product. Especially when people like yourself are going to such fantastic lengths to support the products and users of said products.


----------



## 1b4n3z

The finnish distributor is just as bad - they charge around &#8364;75 for a pickup when one euro is approx 1.45 USD. I tend to order pickups through a small local shop, and because the distributor always messes up the order (either sends wrong stuff or somehow manages to delay the shipping for weeks or months even) I get a discount to compensate. That's too bad for the local shop though. 
The BMP I snagged off ebay right away - the price is just below the Customs + VAT threshold. I just ordered another, they're great. 

On to the topic - I believe the preamp didn't color the tone of my Duncan Custom & '59 all that much. The added tightness and power I sought for are definetly there - the guitar sounds bigger than my LPC. Great stuff.


----------



## Devotion

So, the big question now. Where is the crackhead that put an active/passive switch in it?
Don't tell me nobody has done it..
Otherwise, here is the advice right from Mr. Falbo's vid (thanks btw, really helpful!):
Four-pole double-throw should do it.

I'm dying to see if this works..


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Devotion said:


> So, the big question now. Where is the crackhead that put an active/passive switch in it?
> Don't tell me nobody has done it..
> Otherwise, here is the advice right from Mr. Falbo's vid (thanks btw, really helpful!):
> Four-pole double-throw should do it.
> 
> I'm dying to see if this works..



It's only just been released. Sooner or later someone will pop up selling modded versions of the BMP kits with the four pole double throw in there.


----------



## Kamikaze7

TheSixthWheel said:


> It's only just been released. Sooner or later someone will pop up selling modded versions of the BMP kits with the four pole double throw in there.



True... But just make sure it's not like a lot of the 9-18V EMG/Blackout mods with the mini-togle switch. Most places don't label the connections - which in turn I fried both 808's in my ESP because of it... 

Or either that, someone will post who to wire the switch to the BMP to do it... Give it time...


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Kamikaze7 said:


> True... But just make sure it's not like a lot of the 9-18V EMG/Blackout mods with the mini-togle switch. Most places don't label the connections - which in turn I fried both 808's in my ESP because of it...
> 
> Or either that, someone will post who to wire the switch to the BMP to do it... Give it time...



hah, ouch.


----------



## Kamikaze7

TheSixthWheel said:


> hah, ouch.



Yeah, needless to say I was pissed when I found out the hard way. But the upside is that I am loving the new X-series EMG's... so not all was bad about it, just a little more expensive than I was hoping for...


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Kamikaze7 said:


> Yeah, needless to say I was pissed when I found out the hard way. But the upside is that I am loving the new X-series EMG's... so not all was bad about it, just a little more expensive than I was hoping for...



Learning experience though, right? I've heard lots about them, read loads of reviews, watched video reviews, but still haven't tried the X series myself. I'm loving too many passives to go near EMGX's .


----------



## nojyeloot

I just bought one. Standby for an A|B on an ibby s7420fm w/ X2n7/DA-7 pups.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

nojyeloot said:


> I just bought one. Standby for an A|B on an ibby s7420fm w/ X2n7/DA-7 pups.



Sounds interesting, hanging out to see the result.


----------



## Metalman X

Still loving mine.

So far I've had AMAZING tones using a meager LTD V-200 w/ basswood body. Loaded with a Duncan Invader bridge, going into the BMP-1, some of the flat out best rhythm tones I've ever had! This is my favorite combo thus far. Uber thick and crunchy, but cutting in my mixes thus far, while remaining clarity even with plenty of stacked 5th chords and similar.

Next up I loaded a BMP-1 in my mahogany bodied FX-260SM. Did try the Invader bridge at first as this is what I had on hand, but as expected, was bit too bassy in this wood. First I tried a Dimebucker as this is what was readily available 10 minutes down the road at my local GC. Due to my past experiences using one, I figured it might be a bit TOO bright for what I'm shooting for nowadays, but figured...maybe the mahogany and BMP-1 would balance it out nicely. As I originally surmised, it was, in fact, too bright for my tastes. Killer harmonics though, but it was almost TOO tight sounding, and I wasn't digging the fizz I was getting in the upper frequencies. This combo could be made to work for some (go easy on your treble!), but just didn't jive with me. 

Back it went, and today my Full-Shred arrived. Now...THIS is what I'm talking about! Only toyed with it for about a half hour, but this combo is working out nicely for me thus far. Still not QUITE as chunky as the Invader/BMP-1/basswood combo, but damn close, and is it's own flavor. Should contrast nicely when multi-tracking. If I had only one gripe, and it's a minor one, it's that I wish the SH-10 was a tad more aggressive in this regard. But really, I probably just need to go play with my amp's EQ a little more in conjunction with it is all.

Overall really digging the BMP-1...and enjoying the process of trying out different combination of shit with it and see what I can unlock from it. Cool shit! I actually like it better than my straight up Blackouts equipped stuff, in that feeding different pick-ups into it is sorta like creating your own custom Blackouts tone. Methinks most of my future axes are going to be getting these. And for the price, why the hell not?


----------



## nojyeloot

^

Metalman X, thanks a lot for that review. I'm really getting encouraged for my BMP-1's arrival. 

Also, I promise to have A|B clips to go along w/ it!


----------



## Guitarman700

nojyeloot said:


> ^
> 
> Metalman X, thanks a lot for that review. I'm really getting encouraged for my BMP-1's arrival.
> 
> Also, I promise to have A|B clips to go along w/ it!



I can't wait. I'm so close to buying one of these, but I'm waiting for more reviews.


----------



## nojyeloot

Keep your finger on the trigger bro 

I honestly can't see me NOT liking these. 

PS -  Also thinking of trying it (drum roll) on my Lundgren M7/Liquifire combo


----------



## Metalman X

nojyeloot said:


> ^
> 
> Metalman X, thanks a lot for that review. I'm really getting encouraged for my BMP-1's arrival.
> 
> Also, I promise to have A|B clips to go along w/ it!




No prob man!

I figure there's so many variables possible with these, and since their still pretty new to the market, it's helpful to pool some reviews and get as much info out there, as to how they interact with various other pick-ups.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Still awaiting mine here, stand by for pics/review. Cheers for the testamonial, Metalman X.


----------



## eaeolian

TheSixthWheel said:


> To Mr Frank Falbo:
> 
> I must say Frank, overall I've seen very little accurate and detailed correspondence from companies over the years. You're indeed one of the few who seem genuinely interested in the products your company creates and distributes. On top of that, spending your time with people here and elsewhere to offer advice, support and answering questions is highly valued and much appreciated.



Frank was a member here before he went to work for Duncan, and I for one am glad he hasn't cut his ties.


----------



## idunno

HMM I might have to try this on my old BC rich. The stock pups in it are crap and its got plenty of space in the cavity.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

eaeolian said:


> Frank was a member here before he went to work for Duncan, and I for one am glad he hasn't cut his ties.



That fucking rules. For some reason I want to buy him beer.


----------



## 1b4n3z

My 2nd BMP arrived today and I promptly installed it in an ESP M-II. What can I say - it really boosts the pickup, kicks it into a new level. Suddenly I'm all-active guy again  
(Two guitars with BMP's, one with regular Blackouts & EMG S and one with EMG 81X/85X)


----------



## nojyeloot

^
Nice

Mine came in yesterday. Uber pumped. Going to try to track some with passives this weekend, install, then track some B tracks. 

View attachment 19798


----------



## Cancer

Ordered my today. Super curious to see what it does with stock Carvin 727 pups. I'll do my best to post a review when it arrives.


----------



## ryantheyetti

im kinda thinking about putting this in my LTD to see what it does to the EMG-HZ's


----------



## TheSixthWheel

ryantheyetti said:


> im kinda thinking about putting this in my LTD to see what it does to the EMG-HZ's



Put it this way, there's not really a high chance of it sounding worse


----------



## nojyeloot

Here's the first part of an A|B I'm doing with the BMP. I covered a bit of a Famine song called "A Fragile Peace" and solo'd on the end so you could hear the pickups PRE-converstion to the BMP with both pups.

Gear:
Ibby s7420FM
X2N7 in bridge
DA7 in neck
PODX3 (patch is in ss.org library)
NO BASS GUITAR

Link to sample
SoundClick artist: NojYeloot - I decided to write some stuff


PS - I haven't installed the BMP yet. Hopefully tomorrow... standby


----------



## monkeywrench

How will this wire up to my RG1527 Pickup selector switch? or will it now be 3 way???


----------



## 1b4n3z

Gotta see if a magnet swap makes a noticeable difference in tone.. I happen to have a couple of A8 magnets waiting. Supposedly Duncan Custom w/ an A8 is a tonal bliss, we'll see!


----------



## Kamikaze7

monkeywrench said:


> How will this wire up to my RG1527 Pickup selector switch? or will it now be 3 way???



Unfortunately, I think you'll have to use a 3-way instead of the 5-way switch... There's no way to be able to get the split coils out of it after the pickups are run into the BMP. The outputs of the BMP would go to the 3-way, as it would like a normal active pickup.


----------



## frank falbo

If you really knew what you were doing you could get hum-canceling split coil combinations from a super 5-way by either letting the super 5-way select which coils go to the BMP, or using one section of the switch to ground out one of each coil at the right times.


----------



## Kamikaze7

I think he's trying to use the BMP with the normal switching function of the 5-way switch, and use all 5 positions with the BMP like he normally can now...


----------



## nojyeloot

K, I've installed it folks. Got some good and 1 bad results (the bad won't be bad for 95%+ of you out there though)

Took some manipulation to get the preamp in there. Really tight fit. Had to loosen the barrel jack to get it in and out. 






Had to widen the holes. Didn't have the proper rasp, so I VERY VERY VERY CAREFULFULLY widened the pot holes with a drill, YES, I know...





Started by wiring the non-pickups side first, found it to be more efficient. This part was fun. Connect the dots pretty much. 





Wired the pickup side





Fit it all in, minus the battery





And now the bad I mentioned earlier. There's absolutely no room for the battery to fit in this cavity. So, I've contemplated and decided that I either need to remove the tone pot (which barely does anything w/ these) and route out a bit of the tail end, OR route out a special cavity behind the the spring plate (like on my other s7320).





I was bummed out, but 75% expected it too. Well, bummed until I plugged it it and WOW. Super hot, and VERY similar to my other S with Blackouts in it. I'll post A|Bs of that later too, along with a Warpig calibrated set I'll be Blacking Out.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Now, on to the audio samples:

*First of all, these sound clips are boring, they're meant just to show the sonic difference pre and post BMP.

Guitar:
Ibanez s7420FM
X2N7 bridge
D Activator 7 neck

*Tone is from Chimp Spanner's POD X3 patch he used on his first 2 albums*

Stock clip: SoundClick artist: NojYeloot - I decided to write some stuff

BMP mod clip: SoundClick artist: NojYeloot - I decided to write some stuff

I really like the new attack of the DA7. The X2N7 was SUPER hot and cool... though, I may be looking to trade for a DA7 bridge (anyone? ). Harmonics are very easy. Especially Dimebag squeels

Some WAV views of the individual tracks:





And the clips as a whole with drums:


----------



## Sepultorture

WOW, I can't believe i didn't see this thread before, and after reading some online shit about it, i effing want one, can't wait to see what it does to my BKP C-Pig, same low end and low mid crunch with maybe some increased harmonics, who knows, but it will be tasty me thinks

EDIT: alright, just ordered one, let's see what this bad boy can do for my pickup, this is gunna sound pretty sick with Revalver


----------



## nojyeloot

Modded my bud's custom Wilmore 7 loaded with a calibrated set of BKP Warpigs. Here's a pic of it, plays absolutely beautiful:





Thread build for the guitar:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/135544-wilmore-custom-7-a.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Overall, I heard a pretty significant different with the BMP mod. I've also discovered that I'm not a BKP fan. They're great pups, but I really need something even more aggressive than anything BKP offers. I prefer the attack of my DA7 over the Warpig neck any day of the week, but still, this mod made me appreciate the Warpigs. 

Same as w/ the DiMarzio mod, much more output, easier harmonics, more attack, more output. 

*Tone is from Chimp Spanner's POD X3 patch he used on his first 2 albums*

Stock clip:
SoundClick artist: NojYeloot - I decided to write some stuff

BMP Mod clip:
SoundClick artist: NojYeloot - I decided to write some stuff


----------



## TheSixthWheel

nojyeloot said:


> I've also discovered that I'm not a BKP fan. They're great pups, but I really need something even more aggressive than anything BKP offers. I prefer the attack of my DA7 over the Warpig neck any day of the week, but still, this mod made me appreciate the Warpigs.



I predict people replying to this with stuff like "more aggressive than anything BKP offers? You're doing it wrong..." but your experiences and information are interesting, and your opinions well based and valuable. Thanks a bunch for the A|B-ing of the guitars, I'll be adding a heavily pic-laden post with the mod performed to a few guitars very shortly.


----------



## nojyeloot

TheSixthWheel said:


> I predict people replying to this with stuff like "more aggressive than anything BKP offers? You're doing it wrong..." but your experiences and information are interesting, and your opinions well based and valuable.


 
True (and thanks ), *INB4*: but it's not _my_ guitar or BKPs, it's my _buddy's_, and he wanted it done based on my DiMarzio mod.

I had a set of MMs about a year ago and didn't like them either. I sum it all up to it being the learning process as to what I like and look for in pickups... and I've found myself to be more of an "active" or "super high output/attack" kind of guy. Initially, I had to try BKPs to find that out that they weren't right for me.



TheSixthWheel said:


> Thanks a bunch for the A|B-ing of the guitars, I'll be adding a heavily pic-laden post with the mod performed to a few guitars very shortly.


 
Absolute pleasure, brother, and I'm looking forward to that post.

I really hope that the clips are good enough for people to get some kind of an idea on how these pups sound Blacked-Out, especially using a tone they may be more familiar with (Chimp Spanner's) Chimp Spanner: Line6 POD patches available | got-djent.com


----------



## wannabguitarist

My favorite rhythm tone of the 4 clips was with your modded S but I liked the BKP lead tones better 

I now have an excuse to get a guitar with passive pickups


----------



## cyril v

In all honesty, I like what it did to the Ibanez's X2N7 a lot, but the Warpig, thats one of my favorite pups, also the only BKP besides the VHII that I liked from what I played so far, but just judging from the clips, I think it sounded better before hand... maybe with a little different EQing it'd be a bit better, but I prefer the "before"-clip in that case. It seems to add this honk-ing type character to it that I can't get on with. Maybe I'm a little biased though.


----------



## Cancer

nojyeloot said:


> Here's the first part of an A|B I'm doing with the BMP. I covered a bit of a Famine song called "A Fragile Peace" and solo'd on the end so you could hear the pickups PRE-converstion to the BMP with both pups.
> 
> Gear:
> Ibby s7420FM
> X2N7 in bridge
> DA7 in neck
> PODX3 (patch is in ss.org library)
> NO BASS GUITAR



Really looking forward to hearing the post-conversion to BMP since I have another Carvin a X2N7 in it.


----------



## nojyeloot

Cancer said:


> Really looking forward to hearing the post-conversion to BMP since I have another Carvin a X2N7 in it.





They're already posted, duder 

Look at my previous posts


----------



## Cancer

So I had a BMP installed into my green Carvin 727 (stock pickups). Before installing I went to GC and jammed through a Peavey 6505+, with the gain and eq knobs for both the clean and crunch channels at 12 o'clock as well as the presence and resonance knobs.

Specs on the Carvin:
Ash Body
Maple neck with Ebony board
LFR

Stock, my Carvin had a dry plucky character similiar to what you would expect from an ash based guitar. After the install, the plucky character was still there, but the guitar definitely had more rounder, notier character with the BMP. There is a compressed character to sound, but as someone else here said "it makes the guitar feel alive". I've always like Carvin stock pickups, they have a very clear character about them (very PAF-ish) but never really had enough power for me to be WOW about them. Addiing this preamp completely resolved that issue. I found that I did have to lower to gain of the clean channel of Peavey to get it to clean up though.

I have an X2N7 and a ToneZone at home, and I'm really curious to hear how the TZ sounds through this preamp. I hgihly recommend this preamp for Carvin owners who want to make their stock pups better sounding.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Finally received my Duncan BMP-1 today in the mail, managed to jam it into my Charvel Charvette tonight after a chili bolognese and a Guinness. It's a pretty straight forward installation, slightly more fiddly than what I'd heard though, what with all the desoldering and resoldering of existing wires to the stereo output jack. Once you have it set up in a guitar, it's easy as hell (via Liberator style connections) to replace your passives. I'm a fan of the system so far, but we'll see how easily it goes into other guitars. I'll probably have a boatload of these things just floating around, in between guitars.

Those screwdrivers Frank Falbo mentioned should have been with all BMP-1's from the beginning. I had to fuck about for ages to find my jewellers screwdriver set. Of course the most appropriately sized one is missing too. 
The instructions only came with 2 schematics, both for 3 way toggles (BAH!) on LPs and on a guitar with 2 hum, 1 vol, 1 tone. 
Fear not, people with 3 & 5 way blade switches, you're a speedy translation away from success.

It's going to be a busy few days down my way, so there'll be a wait for the pics, or what could be considered a light tutorial for less technical people who are still cheap enough to avoid pro installation costs


----------



## ryantheyetti

so after listening to the before and afters nojyeloot posted i was kinda...disappointed i guess? i had really expected a much more drastic change and i didnt really hear it. Am i the only one thinking like this? For the amount of change in the tone i heard i dont think its worth the 70 dollars for it =///


----------



## cyril v

ryantheyetti said:


> so after listening to the before and afters nojyeloot posted i was kinda...disappointed i guess? i had really expected a much more drastic change and i didnt really hear it. Am i the only one thinking like this? For the amount of change in the tone i heard i dont think its worth the 70 dollars for it =///



Well, you are getting the Liberator as well as the Blackouts Pre-amp if you think about it and the Liberator goes for $25 by itself... also worth noting that this pre-amp isn't $70, it retails for $55.

Even though I didn't quite like what it did with the Warpigs in that clip, I think that could probably be rectified by lowering the pick-ups a little bit... but besides that, I think the tonal difference is completely noticeable, whether or not you dig it is a completely different point, not everyone is going to like every pick-up ya know?

Do you like the tone of Actives in general or Blackouts?


----------



## ryantheyetti

i have yet to own a guitar with active pups (hopefully changing soon) but the ones i have played i have LOVED. so i really wanted to like this idea but from what i heard it just wasnt the change in tone i was expecting, i listened to both set of clips 2 or 3 times and even listened to the same parts one after the other ( i REALLY wanted to like these) and i just wasnt digging them. =///


----------



## Empryrean

I installed mine a few days ago, the change is a bit..well holy shit 

it turned my low output wolftone rewind into a chunky drewsif sounding machine, which isn't bad; but I lost a lot of clarity and was let down. However, after lowering them a little bit, I'm quite satisfied with my new tone, the difference between my neck and bridge isn't as drastic since they can both break up quite well with distortion, I'll have to chime in once I get a chance to try it through a real amp


----------



## nojyeloot

TheSixthWheel said:


> ...Fear not, people with 3 & 5 way blade switches, you're a speedy translation away from success.



you referring to the use of the coil splitting in a 5 way blade switch? or just wiring a 5 way blade like a 3 way blade?


----------



## Sepultorture

Well got my Modular Preamp last week, gunna have it installed by the weekend, can't wait to see what this does to my BKP Ceramic Warpig

will post Full review once i have run this bastard through it's paces


----------



## 1b4n3z

I'd think the Warpig is quite hot enough without the preamp  You'll probably get a massive wall of sound - with a particularly pronounced low end. I use those with Duncan Customs and just love the tightness and hard slamming power chords. I did need to dial down the gain a lot to stay within a non-ridiculous range, but to me it means I have a broader range of control over the tone now.


----------



## nojyeloot

Sepultorture said:


> Well got my Modular Preamp last week, gunna have it installed by the weekend, can't wait to see what this does to my BKP Ceramic Warpig
> 
> will post Full review once i have run this bastard through it's paces



I've already Blacked Out a pair, see my post #116 in this thread for an A|B of it



1b4n3z said:


> I'd think the Warpig is quite hot enough without the preamp  You'll probably get a massive wall of sound - with a particularly pronounced low end. I use those with Duncan Customs and just love the tightness and hard slamming power chords. I did need to dial down the gain a lot to stay within a non-ridiculous range, but to me it means I have a broader range of control over the tone now.



I respectfully and wholeheartedly disagree. If you're wanting to Blackout a pickup, then you're obviously wanting it to be more aggressive. The Warpigs, IMHO weren't hot enough. Their attack was weak IMO, so I Blacked out my buddy's in his custom and the result was much preferable. This was the best face lift, soundwise, the Warpigs could have. See my post (#116)


----------



## 1b4n3z

nojyeloot said:


> I respectfully and wholeheartedly disagree. If you're wanting to Blackout a pickup, then you're obviously wanting it to be more aggressive. The Warpigs, IMHO weren't hot enough. Their attack was weak IMO, so I Blacked out my buddy's in his custom and the result was much preferable. This was the best face lift, soundwise, the Warpigs could have. See my post (#116)



Yes - the BMP sure does emphasize the attack and gives the pickup a more aggressive feel. I find this a little different from just boosting output, rather like giving a passive pickup the characteristic attack of an active. That was exactly what I wanted from the preamp to begin with. The D Custom was hot enough and even had a snappy attack (having a ceramic magnet) for metal but I wanted a bit more. It seems I was mistaken about the output of a Warpig, sorry about that.


----------



## Sepultorture

nojyeloot said:


> I've already Blacked Out a pair, see my post #116 in this thread for an A|B of it
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully and wholeheartedly disagree. If you're wanting to Blackout a pickup, then you're obviously wanting it to be more aggressive. The Warpigs, IMHO weren't hot enough. Their attack was weak IMO, so I Blacked out my buddy's in his custom and the result was much preferable. This was the best face lift, soundwise, the Warpigs could have. See my post (#116)



were the Warpigs in that axe Alnico or Ceramic magnet. i find the over all tone and agressive nature of the C-Pig to be amazing, just looking for the dynamics and harmonics content and type of attack that actives provide. in other words i want the active pros without the active cons

very much looking forward to what this does to pinch harmonics and natural harmonics, plus odd chords


----------



## nojyeloot

1b4n3z said:


> Yes - the BMP sure does emphasize the attack and gives the pickup a more aggressive feel. I find this a little different from just boosting output, rather like giving a passive pickup the characteristic attack of an active. That was exactly what I wanted from the preamp to begin with. The D Custom was hot enough and even had a snappy attack (having a ceramic magnet) for metal but I wanted a bit more. It seems I was mistaken about the output of a Warpig, sorry about that.



Hey, no qualms man. That's why I did the A|B.

I've also found that BKPs just aren't enough for the aggressive sound I personally prefer for metal. Shoot, the X2N7 & DA7, which are some of the hottest 7 string pups made, Just barely do the trick when Blacked Out for MY personal preferences. 



Sepultorture said:


> were the Warpigs in that axe Alnico or Ceramic magnet. i find the over all tone and agressive nature of the C-Pig to be amazing, just looking for the dynamics and harmonics content and type of attack that actives provide. in other words i want the active pros without the active cons
> 
> very much looking forward to what this does to pinch harmonics and natural harmonics, plus odd chords



My bud's are Ceramic. And you will really need to try it to answer your question. I found the mod to be the best of both worlds, while not _quite _getting to the _top _of each world, if that makes sense. 

As for pinches, it's much improved when the Warpigs are Blacked out. Much easier than when they were stock. In fact, the two things I noticed after Blacking Out his Warpigs was A) how much easier pinches & dimebag-squeels were and B) how much the Neck's attack was improved


----------



## Sepultorture

Blackout preamp installed and testing this bad boy tonight, will put full review of this preamp once i've put it through it's paces


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I really REALLY want one of these, you guys think it'll make my Emg Hz's a bit more useable? Don't get me wrong, i might be one of the few who love those pickups, but i want a bit more with them. But i have Blackouts in my other guitar that i love and my thoughts were, the combination between the two would be wonderful.  What do you all think?


----------



## nojyeloot

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I really REALLY want one of these, you guys think it'll make my Emg Hz's a bit more useable? Don't get me wrong, i might be one of the few who love those pickups, but i want a bit more with them. But i have Blackouts in my other guitar that i love and my thoughts were, the combination between the two would be wonderful.  What do you all think?


 
IF AND ONLY IF EMG HZ's ARE 4 CONDUCTOR PUPS:

If you know how to wire/solder, for $70 this is a no brainer. You can always revert back to stock and sell the BMP if you don't like it.


----------



## Cancer

frank falbo said:


> Again I'm not saying flipping the coils is the magic answer for everything, but say you had the bassier coil feeding the bassier side of the preamp. It could be muddier than the other way around. In some of those dual resonance Dimarzios the difference is pretty significant. To try out the difference (according to Seymour Duncan color codes) all you need to do is swap red and white. Black and green are already ground. Warning: This WILL reverse phase IIRC but it's a fast way to listen to it. You can also listen to the sound of each coil by itself just by pulling white or red. So you can solderlessly listen at will to the different coils feeding each side of the preamp. To do it WITHOUT reversing phase you have to swap green for white and black for red.
> 
> With a dual resonance passive pickup feeding it, you can also physically flip the pickup around. I haven't done the math but I think that's about 1 billion variations right there.



Frank, I had a BMP installed into my Carvin 727, and I'm getting a bit of 60 cycle hum, any suggestions?


----------



## frank falbo

No idea, but it's not from the Pre. What pickups? If they're mismatched like some Dimarzios or if Carvin's coils aren't balanced, the extra gain may be making existing hum louder. As for noise within the preamp, this is the famous Blackouts preamp remember! 12-14db less hum and noise than EMG's preamp. The balanced topology (the same reason it needs 4-conductor to see each coil separately) basically silenced the preamps own self noise. Check all the grounds, etc. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## ozz2fest

i my bmp that i got today for my guitars i have emg hz in the one that i'm doing this too im trying to figure out how to hook the pa2 up and i cant figure out anything help would be very much accepted


----------



## RagtimeDandy

This is a really interesting and cool thing, but from what I can tell its almost a waste to put this towards something like a Warpig or other very high output passive. I see this being way more useful to push a med high and medium output passive to a much higher output and clarity, similar to a passive, but based on the clips it seems like it just destroys the clarity of the Warpig in its passive state. Still a pretty cool idea, I'm curious how it'd sound used with an active set, whether or not it'd just push things too far


----------

